# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  دولـة القانون !

## أم خطاب

*دولـــة الــقــانــون ،،،* 
يتحدث جميع الناس في ايامناعن دولة القانون. فحتى مشروع توحيد القوى اليسارية اخر البرامج التي اطلعنا عليها يطالب بعد تحرير العراق من الاحتلال بدولة القانون

 فما هو القانون الذي يتحدثون عنه؟ وما هي دولة القانون؟
هناك نوعان من القوانين السارية في المجتمع البشري. قوانين طبيعية وقوانين وضعية. القوانين الطبيعية هي قوانين شبيهة بقوانين الطبيعة غير المجتمع تسري بالاستقلال عن ارادة الانسان. فكما ان دوران الارض حول الشمس يسري بالاستقلال عن ارادة الانسان يسري انقسام المجتمع الى طبقات لدى تطور الانتاج الاجتماعي الى درجة معينة وفقا لقانون ليس للانسان او للمجتمع سيطرة عليه. فهو قانون يسري على المجتمع بالاستقلال عن ارادة الانسان اي المجتمع.
وهناك نوع اخر من القوانين هي القوانين الوضعية. وهي قوانين وضعية لانها قوانين يضعها ويشرعها الانسان وفقا للظروف التي يمر بها المجتمع. وحين يتحدثون عن دولة القانون يقصدون القوانين الوضعية وليس القوانين الطبيعية.
منذ انقسام المجتمع الانساني الى طبقات مختلفة تمتلك قسم منها الانتاج الاجتماعي والثروات الاجتماعية وتسيطر بها على الطبقات الاخرى نشأت الحاجة الى اداة تحقق للطبقة المالكة سيطرتها على الطبقة غير المالكة. وهذه الاداة هي الدولة. فالدولة ليست سوى اداة الطبقة الحاكمة لفرض سيطرتها وادامة سيطرتها على الطبقات المحكومة. ولكي تستطيع الطبقة الحاكمة مواصلة استغلالها للطبقات المحكومة وجدت حاجة الى تكوين مؤسسات متنوعة للدولة مثل الجيش والشرطة والمحاكم والسجون وغيرها ومنها سن القوانين. فهي تسن قانونا يمثل مصالحها وتعتبر هذا القانون ساريا على المجتمع باسره. وبما ان القانون الذي تضعه يمثل مصالحها هي فليس ثمة حاجة لها لمخالفة القانون. ولكن القانون الذي وضعته لغرض فرض سيطرتها على الطبقات الاخرى يكون مجحفا للطبقات الاخرى وتحتاج هذه الطبقات الى مخالفته والتمرد عليه ولذلك يعتبر من يخالف القانون خارجا على القانون ويعاقب بموجبه.
يفخر العراق بانه كان واضع اول قانون مكتوب معروف لدى البشرية، قانون حمورابي. انا لم اقرأ هذا القانون ولكن ما الذي يحتويه قانون وضع في عصر كعصر حمورابي؟ انه قانون ينظم حياة طبقة اسياد العبيد. فهل كان في القانون ذكر للحيوان الناطق، العبد، لينظم حياته ويمنحه حقوق الحياة كما نظمت حياة طبقة اسياد العبيد؟ ان قانون مثل قانون حمورابي لم يكن بامكانه ان يشير الى العبيد كجزء من المجتمع لان العبد في عرف الاسياد لم يكن يختلف عن الحيوانات الا بانه حيوان ناطق. ولكن العبيد لابد انهم كانوا يشعرون بالظلم ويتذمرون منه وحتى قد يتمردون على القانون. وفي حالة كهذه يعتبر العبد خارجا على القانون ويعاقب على هذا الاساس كأن يجلد او يقتل لان القانون يمنح السيد حرية التصرف بالعبد بموجب القانون. فدولة حمورابي اذن كانت دولة قانون. فهل يريد من يرفعون شعار دولة القانون الان دولة قانون مثل دولة حمورابي؟ لا شك ان هذا غير ممكن نظرا الى انتهاء مرحلة العبيد ولا يوجد في المجتمعات عبيد من الناحية الشرعية، اي بموجب القانون، على الاقل.
قد تكون الدول الاخرى في ارجاء العالم في تلك الفترة من حياة المجتمع دولا ليست لها قوانين مكتوبة كدولة حمورابي ولكن تلك الدول كانت لها قوانينها التي تحقق وتديم سيطرتها على العبيد او الحيوانات الناطقة. وهل كان في جمهورية افلاطون ذكر للعبيد ومنح العبيد بعض الحقوق؟ بالطبع لا لان افلاطون لم يكن يستطيع ان يفكر بان العبد هو انسان وجزء من المجتمع في ذلك العهد.
واذا اخذنا الدولة الرومانية مثلا الم يكن فيها قانون يحرم اعتناق المسيحية؟ الم يكن المسيحي خارجا على هذا القانون؟ الم تكن حفلات اللهو تجري ويحضرها الملك للتفرج حين يقدم المسيحي الخارج على القانون للاسد لكي يتمتع السادة بافتراس الاسد لهذا الخارج على القانون؟ ان الدولة الرومانية ايضا كانت دولة قانون.
الامثلة كثيرة لا حصر لها لذا انتقل راسا الى النظام الراسمالي. حين تطورت صناعة النسيج في بريطانيا دعت الحاجة الى المزيد من الصوف لتزويد المصانع به. فسنت الدولة قانون التسييج الذي منح الاقطاعي حق تسييج ارض الفلاحين الزراعية وطرد الفلاحين منها لتحويلها الى مراع للاغنام. وطبيعي ان الفلاح الذي امتنع عن مغادرة ارضه التي عاش بها وزرعها كان يعتبر خارجا على القانون وبلغت عقوبته احيانا الى درجة حرقه في كوخه مع عائلته.
وحين كانت الراسمالية البريطانية تستخدم العامل ست عشرة ساعة في اليوم او اكثر وكان العمال يشعرون بالظلم الواقع عليهم نتيجة ذلك وضعت الدولة الراسمالية قانونا يحرم على العامل الهروب من المصنع تخلصا من هذا الظلم. فوضعت قانونا يعاقب العامل الهارب باعادته الى المصنع بعد قطع اذنه او وضع حلقة من الحديد حول عنقه وفي حالة هروبه مرة ثانية يحكم عليه بالاعدام. الم تكن هذه الدولة دولة القانون؟ اولم يكن العامل الهارب خارجا على القانون؟ 
ومن اهم قوانين الدولة الراسمالية صيانة الملكية الخاصة. وهذا القانون يسري على المجتمع كله. فالراسمالي صاحب المليارات والعامل الذي لا يملك غير قوة عمله متساويان امام القانون. فكل منهما له الحق في الحفاظ على ملكيته الخاصة. فالراسمالي له الحق في صيانة وزيادة ملياراته وللعامل كل الحق  

منقول
دولة القانون تعاني من القانون ......

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

